
A world hidden 30m below Budapest - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/gallery/20180514-a-hidden-world-30m-below-budapest
======
fein
How can you have an article about diving below Budapest and have effectively
zero underwater photos in a photo gallery on that subject?

Is there something I'm missing here or is the BBC just messing with us all?

~~~
kowdermeister
There's a few shots in the video, but yeah, I expected more too.

Here's another video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5LlnMDxOc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV5LlnMDxOc)

And many more from google images:

[https://www.google.hu/search?q=kőbánya+barlang+búvár&source=...](https://www.google.hu/search?q=kőbánya+barlang+búvár&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjSy7-f-ojbAhUjApoKHQ4AAZIQ_AUICigB&biw=1744&bih=861&dpr=1.1)

------
niftich
If you're now in an apocalyptic mood, you can also check out Budapest's subway
shelters. The two socialist-era subway lines were designed to double as
shelters in case of an emergency, and there's pretty substantial
infrastructure built out to enable this usecase: gates to seal the tunnels,
air and water supply systems, storage rooms, toilets. Occasionally there are
drills [1] to practice for a real emergency. The linked article contains some
fascinating pictures in their gallery, when you advance after clicking any of
the embedded ones. Combine with the fact that some of the rolling stock is
still Soviet vintage, for that extra Metro 2033 feel.

As for other underground passages, Budapest has several caves too [2][3][4],
and a set of passageways that connect the famous Gellert Baths with its
historic source deep in the mountain [5] and now contain mechanical rooms and
other boreholes for the Baths' thermal water that are further from the Danube,
so they don't mix in times of high water.

[1] [http://iho.hu/hir/amikor-dizelmozdony-jar-a-
metroalagutban-1...](http://iho.hu/hir/amikor-dizelmozdony-jar-a-
metroalagutban-111118) [2]
[http://www.dunaipoly.hu/hu/helyek/bemutatohelyek/pal-
volgyi-...](http://www.dunaipoly.hu/hu/helyek/bemutatohelyek/pal-volgyi-
barlang) [3] [http://www.dunaipoly.hu/hu/helyek/bemutatohelyek/szemlo-
hegy...](http://www.dunaipoly.hu/hu/helyek/bemutatohelyek/szemlo-hegyi-
barlang) [4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell%C3%A9rt_Hill_Cave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gell%C3%A9rt_Hill_Cave)
[5] [https://www.nlcafe.hu/foto/20150410/alagut-gellert-hegy-
alat...](https://www.nlcafe.hu/foto/20150410/alagut-gellert-hegy-alatt/)

~~~
folli
I'll be visiting Budapest in a couple of months. Are there any guided tours
that you can recommend, diving a bit deeper into the history of Budapest?

------
Maro
This is cool. I've lived in Budapest most of my life and I didn't know this.

------
ricksanch88
Budapest is an amazing place, wish I knew about this when I visited.

------
khazhoux
Grade-A horror movie material.

